# usando puerto paralelo con c++ builder



## Mr. X (Dic 12, 2007)

nesesito algunas ideas para crear un proyecto usando el puerto paralelo y c++ en builder.
Algo de codigo me seria de mucha utilidad


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2007)

Leiste esto ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/81524/


----------



## bactering (Dic 13, 2007)

Igual te van las del IO.dll. Las pegas en el system32 y lo preuebas. con delphi van bien. ahora con ... dicen que funciona. date una vueltecita por 

www.delphi.com y en la sección de tu lenguaje lo buscas a ver que pasa.


----------

